# Idaho



## bouffabrown (Mar 3, 2021)

Dreams Crushed. No phone call. No responsibility taken. They even gave me a “goat” refund for my sheep tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

From an incredible high to a crushing low. So sorry to hear that happened to you, I can't even imagine.


----------



## bouffabrown (Mar 3, 2021)

And I made decisions about resident Washington Elk and permits for Weyerhaeuser land that can’t be reversed so my elk season is messed up too. 

Maybe they should just rerun the draw? 

Did they go over total nonres cap. 10% per unit cap? Did some residents get emails that say hey you crisply do have a tag. Results are results. And they were an official communications. And I made despising based on those government communications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

****ty deal for sure. They aren't going to make it right no matter what you do now. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I saw this on another forum too ... a giant kick in the pants! Sorry, that would be a rough pill to swallow!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

That's the kind of message I'll get when I finally draw my OIL bull moose tag...

Enough to make you curse for sure.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

That sucks.


----------

